# I can't help it, Annie got to go this time!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

We made it to the dog park today... and I refrained from posting pictures ALL WEEK, and couldn't do it anymore. Kola was already being a sleepy Dane, so I decided to give Annie a shot at going, and she did really well, actually. Sometimes groups of strange dogs and people in a daycare setting really aren't her thing, but out where she has space to run, she's little miss social butterfly.










Annie was pretty happy to get out and Boxer burn... and burn she did! Until she could hardly move anymore. 









Ohh... Braxton. He's always so freaking happy!









Every time I look at her, she seems more dignified Dane, and less puppy. 









...but there's nothing dignified about her. LOL









Annie has this thing for water...









...but she's not very bright. 









Braxton will play with anyone, and anything. Huskies. Labs. Danes. Rocks. Sticks. Dirt. ANYTHING.









MOAR!









ohh Annie. 









Tongue, anyone?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, I know, totally blury, but I loved the looks on their faces. 









Braxton the mean and ferocious......









...is actually quite pathetic...









...but we love him anyway..... <3









...but mostly for his jowls.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have I told you lately how much I freaking LOVE Annie!?!?!?!?!??!?  

I saw the first picture and went ....AWWWWWWWW....then the next and next and next......and Im still going AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: 


Thank you for sharing these Linsey.....they really do brighten my day!!:happy:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL WOW... THAT TONGUE!

She is just gorgeous. Braxton and Timber, too!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Annie and Braxton to be shipped here!! I have a really big yard and they can run around ALL day and be as smart or as 'not so smart' with Shade as they want to be!! I even have a kiddie pool so Annie can have water!! 

I'm sure Annie would even get along with Rocky....he's such a wuss. Just let me know when those two squishie faces are at the airport. Oh, heck, you might as well ship Timber along while you're at it, you've got some spare dogs still at home!

Keep the pictures coming!!:biggrin1:


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

All your dogs are gorgeous, but i REALLY love Braxton!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They all look like they had a blast!!! great pictures! Annie looks great btw, we don't get many action shots of that girl lately!!! :becky:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

man, i love those colours.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Your dogs are gorgeous, its so nice to see a fit and shiny boxer for a change.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont think I need to quote the photo of timber to remind u just how much I love her... Though I do want to!!

All your dogs are GORGEOUS though! I love seeing more of Annie :biggrin:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Annie is beautiful!

And we all love your pictures Linsey!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love how special Annie is....but such a pretty girl!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

These are the first pictures I've seen of Annie (outside your siggy) and she is absolutely gorgeous!! Her + baby Braxton give me so many good reasons to love this thread. Please don't hold out on the pictures, I love them all


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks, Linsey. Thanks a lot. The only thing going through my head nowadays is this: BRINDLEBRINDLEBRINDLEBRINDLEBRINDLE!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Lol Linsey, your pictures crack me up. I love them all. I can't even pick a favorite anymore (sorry Annie!). That picture of her just staring at the water fountain reminds me so much of our boxer COoper.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love, love, love the pictures!
The clarity of your pictures are incredible!
Annie must have been thrilled to go too!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I love to see such beautiful, healthy and happy dogs having fun-- the best!


----------



## Kapalua (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you for the smiles. Love the expressions and the fact they are being just genuine dogs. Makes things more simple.

I know having such adorable and photogenic subjects helps but really you're wonderful behind the camera.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I LOVE the curious boxer look, I'm glad you caught it to share! Their brows get extra wrinkled and their jowls get extra squishy, it's SO cute! And man, I never realized what a huge tongue Miss Annie has!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I LOVE seeing pictures of these guys. I still need more of Mousse... 

I know you think you must refrain from posting pictures left and right, but I think I can speak for a bunch of us when I say, "The more you post of them, the happier we are!"


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ha Ha I love all these dog park pictures, they are AWESOME!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm jealous of your colorful pups. I want a brindle! D:<


----------

